# HWinfo not showing temps



## Rgt0007 (Feb 22, 2020)

In every benchmarking or cpu testing video I've watched on YouTube they show the cpu core temps listed in HWinfo. I have HWinfo64 but the only cpu temp it gives me is the CPU(Tctl/Tdie) temperature. It lists the voltage, power draw, clocks, and usage per core but not the temps. Am I missing something? How come it shows up for other people?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi,
Not sure 
Use Sensors only option check box and okay the prompt to monitor the sensors.


----------



## Rgt0007 (Feb 22, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure
> Use Sensors only option check box and okay the prompt to monitor the sensors.


its the same thing. i can open the sensors panel from the menu in the main window


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi,
You can also ask the developer on ocn or read some of the last pages for amd guys and gal asking about the same issue








						[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread
					

Hi all,  I'm the author of HWiNFO/32/64 tools, which I noticed are quite successfully used here. I decided to create a thread on this forum to provide support for these tools, listen to your feedback, opinions and ideas. Feel free to ask/request/share thoughts about HWiNFO/32/64 here and I hope...




					www.overclock.net


----------

